# Free Books at Borders



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

kebuzf said:


> http://larryfire.wordpress.com/2010/07/09/free-ebooks-from-bestselling-authors-at-borders-com/


And they want a lot of personal information, including credit card info, for a free book? 
No thanks.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> And they want a lot of personal information, including credit card info, for a free book?
> No thanks.


They don't you just sign up for the website and then can read the book on adobe reader.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> And they want a lot of personal information, including credit card info, for a free book?
> No thanks.


No doubt it is part of the DRM used (as is done at B&N) or used to check geographic restrictions. It's a standard bookstore account (just as Amazon requires a CC on file for free bestsellers).

Also, not compatible with the Kindle, these are ADE epubs.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

koland said:


> No doubt it is part of the DRM used (as is done at B&N) or used to check geographic restrictions. It's a standard bookstore account (just as Amazon requires a CC on file for free bestsellers).
> Also, not compatible with the Kindle, these are ADE epubs.


Interesting. I've downloaded free books from the Sony Reader Store, and they do NOT have any credit card information. 
Not that I don't trust Borders.....well actually, I don't trust them. So...no thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess because I have a Borders membership thingy, I already had an account there and no cc information was asked for.  I downloaded a few books to my Borders iPad app.

Thanks for the link.

Betsy


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Betsy i did the same thing and i don't have a borders card and wasn't required to enter any CC info. I just downloaded them to have on my iphone.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting about the freebies!

I have a Borders card and didn't have to put in any new personal info.  Just logged into my account.  

I picked up the Julia Child book since I only access cookbooks through my laptop anyway.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I passed, too.  They also wanted my CC info.  It's floating around out there enough places as it is.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Amazon has my credit card info, so it's not a big deal.  I haven't been in the Borders ebook store yet though.  I have a small reader for epub that I could put them on.  I'm a Borders member, too.

If you were buying a book from Borders ebook store, they'd need the cc info, so I don't know what the big deal is.  After all, they're giving free books to create interest in using their store.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks! Been wanting to read the Dean Koontz book 

Melissa


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

How do I narrow my search to free ebooks?  I tried "free ebooks" but it came up with anything but free.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah, just clicked on prices low to high and got it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oops -- it only showed one freebie and then others that were .79.  Are the books mentioned here no longer free?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I signed on just now and got 3 of the free books, so the offer is still good.  I just typed in the titles and selected ebooks under "media" to search.

N


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

I've had a Borders account for a long time and was able to log in using that.  I downloaded their PC app, and it asked me for my credit card info whenever I selected any of the free books.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Direct link to the Free for a limited time books at Border's.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Direct link to the Free for a limited time books at Border's.


Thanks! I picked up three of them: Julia Child, Lee Child and Jillian Michaels.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks!  I already had a Border's account from prehistoric times, so didn't need CC info.  I picked up the Dean Koontz book.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It didn't ask for my cc # either.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I just created an account before I started ordering & no CC info was requested & now I've got 3 books parked in my ebook library. Now I can put them on my netbook & my Droid! (Wonder if/when B&N will get an Android app out)


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Wonder why some are being asked for CC info ( I am) and others aren't.  I'm trying to dl using their iphone app, and wondering if that is the difference.  (no borders card for me, besides the one I got today when I bought my son some DTBs)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I went online and got the freebies added to my library, then opened the app and downloaded them.

Betsy


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I was gonna do a second book and got the "give CC" page again and was like Not gonna happen! HAHA.. so I hopped on and after a few minutes wrestling with their site, registered the new sparkling rewards card I picked up today and Voile! No more asking for credit cards! LOL


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I went online and got the freebies added to my library, then opened the app and downloaded them.
> 
> Betsy


Yep - worked like a charm for me too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about this.  I also had an ancient but, apparently, not defunct account.  I was able to log in and add the books to my 'library' at borders.  I have the app on my DROID.  Just oppened the app, logged in, and the books are downloading.  Coolness!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

What a mess.  I go online to see the free books that Pidgeon92 linked and it only shows one.  I open the Borders App on my ipad and I see the free books, but it won't let me download them.  I entered my credit card on the site (on ipad) and I keep getting a "we were unable to process our order.  Please try again." message.  From the reviews on iTunes, it seems that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The three books that were available previously are apparently no longer free on the site.  The Julia Child, the only one I looked up, is now $14.95. They do show up as free on the App, which apparently is a screw up, which explains the error message.

Other than public domain books, that I didn't have to enter anything for, the only freebie now is apparently an except from a Danielle Steel book.  I was asked for billing information for that one, but didn't want it enough to do so.

Not sure why I didn't have to enter information before but do now...

Shows everyone is playing catchup to Amazon in the eBook business.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this link: http://ht.ly/29gpe

If you click to buy, it'll ask you to log in if you have an account, or create one if you don't.

Worked for me this morning and it says they're free until July 14. . . .


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

With the link they are no longer free apparently. Strange.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, 

it shows prices next to them now, I don't remember prices when I downloaded them before.  Did they show free for you?...and it is definitely asking me for information it didn't before...(although since I already got them for free, that may be the issue.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  Shor'nuff.  I got 3 of them free just this morning though.  

But yeah, I went to buy one I hadn't picked up this morning and it wants credit card details.

It DOES say free to July 14th right on that page, though. . . .I'd contact them and ask 'em what's up, 'cause today really is only the 10th!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea it does say the 14th.
Maybe they got way more downloads of the books than they planned and pulled the plug?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The way that I found that link was by going to the Border's main webpage, clicking the big eBooks button at the top, and on the left side, near the bottom, is a link that says _Free for a Limited Time_. When I posted the link, the number behind that said (6). Today it says (1). All I see left is the Danielle Steele novel.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This forum has been barely active for a week, then one little thread about free ebooks gets us all in a tizzy!  It just shows what we all get excited about, doesn't it?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> What a mess. I go online to see the free books that Pidgeon92 linked and it only shows one. I open the Borders App on my ipad and I see the free books, but it won't let me download them. I entered my credit card on the site (on ipad) and I keep getting a "we were unable to process our order. Please try again." message. From the reviews on iTunes, it seems that I'm not the only one.


I'm having the same issue - I got the app on my iPhone and the reader app on my laptop. Just can't get the orders to go through, I put in my CC info (figured I'm setting up an account, had to do the same thing with other reader apps & I've already got a Kobo account) but so far no joy. I'll keep trying, and I did send a message through their customer care area (at least I think I did - I didn't get a confirmation that it was sent). I thought maybe it was a "not ready for prime time" thing, but glad it worked for some of you.


----------



## lilk (Jul 16, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess because I have a Borders membership thingy, I already had an account there and no cc information was asked for. I downloaded a few books to my Borders iPad app.
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Betsy


That's odd, I have the Borders app on my ipad and when I downloaded from them it took me to kobo and I had to enter cc info there and I have had an account with them for over 10 years. 

Aloha,

Karen


----------

